# good water lizard



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

whats a good lizard that stays small and likes water.. anyone got any ideas ... thanks in advance


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Define "small".

-PK


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

what about a chinese water dragon? they dont get too big like monitors and they love the water. or maybe a basilik?? your choice. why do you want one that likes water anyways?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

do you mean soething like a newt that will stay in the wter or like a basilisk that goes n every now and again?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well i have a tank that is half water half land and i have a newt but i really want a lizard i can take out and hold once in awhile.. so i was just wondering if anything would live with my newt and like to have the water in there and small .. its goin in a 10 gall but if i have to i can get a 15 long for it


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There isn't a whole lot of choices available to you for your tank size option. If you want an amphibious smaller lizard the Eastern or (Australian) Water Dragon is by far the best suited to captivity, the Chinese Water Dragon is not nearly as easy to maintain. Both however will require substanially larger than 10 or 15 gallon enclosures.


----------

